# ASIA | Railway Stations (Photos)



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

i been thinking of a crazy idea and this seems like very crazy i brought this up in the japan thread but it seems like its lost but since now its in the Railways thread and yes what this massive plan is a railway plan and yes its humangous and this idea i got inspried from the Eurostar

the Tunnels are going to be used by the AsiaHSR (Asia's version of Eurostar), Asiashuttle to carry cars, motocycles, buses, trucks,etc also people, Freight international, and Maintance by the company that owns the tunnels and the opreations excluding AsiaHSR which will be a different company also Freight Trains

what i am proposing a railway tunnel will several tunnels because there will be a island that will act as a trough route for the tunnels anyways i am imagaing an international railway that will connect Japan with the rest of Asia and Russia and that Japan will have friendship with them

the Terimnals outside the tunnels will be huge and they will include a freight terminal since japan has normal trains that runs on a different guage they have narrow guage then the shinkansen there will be an area where they will change the guages for frieght and passengers

there will be a shuttle trains for the passengers that have cars and motocycles including buses and trucks as well to board as well 

the AsiaHSR will be The International High Speed Rail train not Maglev for this ambiouts project i got the idea from Eurostar and well its like Eurostar but will be like the 500 series of the shinkansen and some of them will be doubled decked and will run the same speeds as the shinkansen and will be the same guage as the shinkansen which is standard guage with overhead wire

the Stations all of them will be named International for example Tokyo International Station will be underground because of Space issues and such and will have a grand concourse like the Eurostar and it will have 10 platforms and well hmm how many tracks will it have 

need to know where to put the depot and the opreating center of course they will have drivers its Technology from the japanese Shinkansen and from the French TGV technologies also the Technologies of the German ICE Trains as well

theres more to this but right now its getting late for me so i will be putting more so stay tuned


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Not possible. A minor quake can easily crack the tunnel and repair alones and saving lives would be disastrous. Why built such an expensive tunnel when you can simply take an airplane or simply research a giant speed boat to ferry the people between the Asian continent and Japan?


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

Railways seems perfect and i forgot to mention that the tunnels will have protection against earthquake that they have in the san franscico BART tunnel that they have dampers that protect it from earthquakes so it will have them in the Asiatunnels


----------



## Trainman Dave (Mar 30, 2007)

The russians have allready proposed a similar idea


----------



## thainotts (Jun 26, 2006)

Too expensive, IMO. The Eurotunnel is simpler and it isn't exactly viable in the business sense. I don't see how this will provide any sort of viable returns either.


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

but come on i mean its a great idea Japan will be linked with Asia i mean Japan is part of Asia at least it will have Asia pride plus like i said frieght service will run on the tunnels and complexes like the channel tunnel does










anyways i am thinking for the AsiaHSR it will run by the north Shinkansen route

the Tokyo International Station will be below Tokyo Station and i am thinking it will be called Tokyo Regional Station just like how Straford regional station will be called when the phase two of the CTRL will open on Novemeber 14 2007

the Tokyo international section will be deep underground and will incleade a giant cathderal well cavaren like hall with artwork and paintings of Japan for the cultural of japan for forginers as well as for Japan's history and pride well a good representation of international travel by High Speed international Rail hoping on a train in one country and getting off in another amazing also the station will incleade scupltures and artifacts that were found during construction and will be on display on the main hall

the ticketing hall will be the largest in japan and the waiting room for the Arrivals as well since there will be Departures and arrivals but since this will be an international train station it will have secutiry of the JSDF, Japan custom and border patrol and the tokyo police force 

platforms will be 8 platforms with platforms long enough for the trains and also wide enough also baggage vechiles will be on the platforms

the route will be on a tunnel till outside of serveral miles and then it will follow the tohoku and joetsu shinkansen mainly the joetsu shinkansen till it sepeartes and goes on its own tracks till it reaches the tunnel portal complex


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

this appears crude as i drew another one later on but this my drawing of the tunnels a few months ago and well nobody really like this idea i wonder why its just like the Eurostar and the channel tunnel and all


----------



## Trainman Dave (Mar 30, 2007)

I am sorry but I am confused. Where will your tunnel provide connection from Japan to??.

A connection from northern Japan to Shaklin Island, requires a tunnel to to mainline Russia. The was the Russian proposal and it was focus on freight which might be realistic if the flows were from resource rich Siberia to Japan but I doubt that manufactured goods from Japan to Europe would finance such a tunnel.

A connection from Japan to Korea would be at least 100 km with some very serious engineering problems. 

What route are you proposing and what is the primary traffic which will pay for this route?


----------



## thainotts (Jun 26, 2006)

^^ I say a bridge is more viable than a tunnel but even then its still ridiculously difficult.


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

like i said the asiatunnels would be used for passengers and freight also the tunnels will be Dual guage meaning that it can support both Standard for the AsiaHSR and Shuttle and Narrow Guages with Frieght and the night trains including maintance 

like i said before i got this idea from the channel tunnel and Eurostar and how it functions the same thing can happen to Asia just like the Channel tunnel did with Europe, Japan and the rest of Asia can be partners on a new allaince just like Europe did my goal with this plan is to link Japan with Asia and the rest of the world

passengers is the AsiaHSR: (which is the Asian Version of Eurostar but using a hybrid of Shinkansen and TGV technologies) Standard Guage, shaped like the JR 500 series and some of the trains will be double decked with elecitifed with overhead wire and will run on its own right of way but in some countries shared with other High Speed Railway example in Japan on the Tokyo international after that it will be in a tunnel and miles outside the city it will get to the eleveted section of the shinkansen and join it on a flying junction and will run on the Joetsu Shinkansen for a awhile till it departs on its own way for a few 10 miles before it heads to the complexies and then it heads to the portals of the tunnels

Destingations will be Japan the Hub of opreations (Tokyo International station) to China the second hub (bejing, shanghai, hong kong), Russia (volkstark where it will connect with the trans sibrean railway and the americanHSR which will connect to the states and canada including mexico), Taiwan (Taipei), South Korea (Soeul) maybe thailand (bangkok still thinking) and maybe Mayalsia i don't know yet its depot i still have to look where can the trains be stowed also the seating arrangents will be confortable and have Wifi internet connections that it works all the time even in tunnels food service is going to be on board and no smoking on trains sorry

Asiashuttle: that will transport cars, motocycles, buses, trucks and such to each of the tunnel portals and such like how the eurosuttle does and will have a huge terminal portal complexies for not only the shuttle standard guage also there will be rail yards within the complexies

Night Trains: aka romance trains as well since it can embark on other countries and all inculding a new night train called the Orient Asia Express will stop in several countries inculding China and japan and Russia and will use the tunnels complexies but will travel on regular lines not high speed rail lines there will be an area where the guages will be switched on board the train from narrow to standard and vice versa

Freight: freight trains will be using the tunnel complexies but they will not run on high speed rail lines they will run along regular lines in japan and asia in general same as the night trains there will be an area where the guages will be switched in order to run on the regular lines since it can't go on high speed rail lines from narrow to standard and vice versa

also there will be maintained and all the tunnels and the shuttle will be maintained by the Asiatunnels company and the AsiaHSR will use the tunnels and is not subjected to franchising as its another company like the shinkansen 

i will explain the tunnels and how will they look like and how will they function


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

You know my doubts about the project from my comments in part 1, but I got another one. 

I have doubts about the Asiashuttle, is there really a market for transporting cars between these countries? Currently there are lot's of regulations that make it difficult to put your Korean truck on a ferry to Japan. And I don't think Chinese registered vehicles are allowed to drive in Japan. This makes the current ferry market for trucks and automobiles between Japan and Korea small, most ferries are passengers only. In the case of the Eurotunnel, this was completely different. There was already a big trucking market between England and mainland Europe. So it was only logical that there would be shuttles through the tunnel. But these shuttles haven't replaced the ferries, they still operate with competing prices. 
Coming back to the Asiashuttle, the market is to small and the prices will be to high to get any traffic. The trucks between Korea and Japan will still use the ferries because it's will be cheaper, and price is everything in trucking.

The Asiashuttle can never be economically feasible, just like the rest of the project, it's just too big and the market too small.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

> well nobody really like this idea i wonder why its just like the Eurostar and the channel tunnel and all


That's probably because two situations are completely different.

1. That strait is 34km long, while another is roughly 200km long. It may be technologically possible to have a tunnel for the latter, but the cost is prohibitive.
2. That country is next to dozens of democratic nations with roughly same ideals and economies, while another is next to not so very friendly nations, some of them not very democratic, some with very different economies, and one of them still shutting up its borders.



> like i said before i got this idea from the channel tunnel and Eurostar and how it functions the same thing can happen to Asia just like the Channel tunnel did with Europe, Japan and the rest of Asia can be partners on a new allaince just like Europe did my goal with this plan is to link Japan with Asia and the rest of the world


You are getting it other way round. The tunnel did not make a friendship. A friendship (and, economical demand) made the tunnel. We still don't have that in the latter case, whether we like it or not.

You are like saying "Let's make a tunnel between US and Cuba, it will make them new allies". It may sound nice, but I somehow doubt its operability.


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

hmm i guess my idea is far too ambitous for anyones taste i think but if i can send it to the asian governments then yeah in the future it will receive serious attention like how the channel tunnel was built in a way

but this supermega project will be one of the largest in the world and will cost alot but the benefits it will bring will be one of the greatest and Japan will be linked to Asia and the rest of the world a permient connection since the Ice Ages

anyways the tunnels and complexies including the Asiashuttle will be owned by an asian company with many international staff workers that will maintain the tunnels and the entry also the borders there will be towns that the people can rest and work and such

the rail yards will be huge i mean really big that you can see from a hill and see for miles like the channel tunnel yards


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

My final question:

Does Japan really want to be connected with the mainland?


----------



## Trainman Dave (Mar 30, 2007)

I am sorry, Songoten2554, but I am still confused. On your your sketch, you show a dotted line from the Joetsu line out to sea. This would appear to be the longest distance under water of any route between Japan and Korea, maybe 500 km.

Why did you choose this route rather than using the islands between Fuokoka and Busan which is less than 120 km? The alternative would be to build north to Shaklin Island and then on the the Russian mainline.

The other alternative if you are proposing an ultra long tunnel would the 750 km from the islands west of Nagasaki directly to Shanghai which would feed directly to the Chinese transcontinental route. That would be a heroic route! However it would a direct route to Central Asia and Europe.


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

China linked to Japan with rail?
No thanks, it will just be easier for them to invade us.


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

but i told all of you that there will be massive security and border patrol that way passengers will feel safe while traveling

plus China will not invade japan i mean its not world war 2 anymore i am pretty sure that with this Asiatunnels project it will help them unite and also for ecomomics perpose because not only passengers but frieght well be used as well

each of the tunnels will be four across with the maintanince and polit tunnels as well

and well be like europe in a way there will be friendship and political and ecomical commernence between the Asian countries


----------



## Cherguevara (Apr 13, 2005)

The channel tunnel was first propose circa 1805. It opened in 1994. I would suggest that while one day Japan may be connected to the Asian mainland, that due to the current political and technical problems it is not a project that will happen overnight.


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

i know thats why i won't happen overnight it will take years in order to get it constructed but it won't happen overnight 

i am saying if i email this or get a connection with someone in another country that to send it to the japanese and asian governments to keep it there until they decide to built but i agree with you it won't happen overnight it won't happen now but one day it will


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

An Asia tunnel will not be possible. I've said it again and I will say it for the next 50 years. First of all Japan is located at an earthquake prone region, a tunnel that deep and long is dangerous. Plates shift and tunnels can crack as easily as an egg and how will you save the thousands of people trapped underneath? The other reason is cost, it will be BILLIONS of dollars and how many years will it take to actually earn back the cost of construction? Look at Eurostar its nearly bankrupt, I doubt people would sit in such long rides to mainland Asia when they can fly which is much faster, and where is your connecting point? If its South Korea then only S.Koreans and Japanese would benefit from it because N. Korea practically seals ground contact between China and S.Korea. I don't see a market for Passengers nor do I see a market for freight. A single container ship can ship tons of times more goods than a train and also more affordable considering the cost involved with this HSR freight train. A tunnel between China and Taiwan sounds much more possible than from Mainland Asia to Japan, and even that would be difficult to accomplish.


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

so anybody agree or disagree with this i mean its a very well thought plan right or wrong?


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Songoten2554 said:


> so anybody agree or disagree with this i mean its a very well thought plan right or wrong?


Ambitious I would say, but won't happen. Time and cost is everything in the modern world.

So I would object to this project its a waste of money.


----------



## Trainman Dave (Mar 30, 2007)

Songoten2554 said:


> so anybody agree or disagree with this i mean its a very well thought plan right or wrong?


How can it be well thought out? You have yet to tell us were the tunnel leaves Japan and where it connects to asia?
:bash: hno:


----------



## SimFox (Jun 30, 2006)

Songoten2554 said:


> so anybody agree or disagree with this i mean its a very well thought plan right or wrong?


What does this question suppose to mean?? Is that really aquestion at least to me it seems like you're simply trying to force people to agree with your ABSOLUTELLY UNPRACTICAL idea!
E-mailing it to governments!?! yeah right... if only those silly people could imagine things you can... my oh my...


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

i don't want the shinkansen going south to the tokiado shinkansen because it will overcrowed very easily so i decided to put it up north to follow the Tohukru and the Joetsu Shinkansen and it will go to a portal from there it will sepearte from there and will go from there to the portal i am thinking of that i know most people here don't think its not a good idea

the japan tunnel portal will be on a new reclamied island with a humangous rail yard like i described before

remember this idea i got inspired by the channel tunnel and maybe this idea will work for Asia just like the channel tunnel did for europe


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

^^
That means that it will be bankrupt, even before the tunnel is finished, just like Eurotunnel fantastic financial results. 

The project is just too big to make it possible, the risks are too high and there's no garanteed success. No private investers are ever going to invest in this project, there is no chance of any profit. It takes a lot of years to construct all the tunnels in the mean time you can't operate the whole system fully, you will find that the technology will changed by the time it's finished, you have to take a risk in not planning everything to go along with new inovations during the construction. That's makes it more expensive and uncertain for investors. And who's going to pay for the rising costs, Japan, Korea or China, I can only see conflict. Also there won't be a single insurance company in the world that's going to insure this thing, that means the finanancial risk for the goverments is just too big. 

There also won't be any constructing companies that can build the tunnel in the route you propose. They simply can't do it, it's too big, they don't have the capacity and again no insurance. The risk of bankrupcy is too big when the costs spiral out of control during the decades of construction. 

The final nail in the coffin: The Channel Tunnels are 150km/93mile (three tunnels) long and took 7 years to construct and the Seikan Tunnel (53km/33mile) between Honshu and Hokkaido took even 16 years. If you want to construct the 7 tunnels with your route, you have to dig more then 7,000 km/4,500 miles. You can only imagine that *it would take more then 100 years to build* with todays building techniques. They will even have to replace the TBM's because they will die before it's finished. 

Unless you make it more workable like less and shorter tunnels, this only stays a fantasy project and even then it's highly unlikely.


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

hmm so i guess i am not getting winning votes on this man i mean i put up a fantastic project a dream to be peaceful its not only an important transportation link but an ecomoical and political promise of peace that i want to give it to the japanese and asian governments or someone connected to them but man all i get its turned down i even put up with the giant Rail Stations and the Fast Railways lines with frieght and such but no its get turned down

what i want to see is the shaking hands of for example the prime minister of Japan and the Prime Minister of China, the president of Taiwan, the prime minister of Russia bascially i want to see them and the royal familes of asia be at a cermiony of this great and massive project

there will be an Asia Alliance of a group of the Asian nations Russia is part of this that will support for projects such as this and the Alaskan Bejing Road and Rail bridge as well the Asia Alliance will be the largest in Asia and Asians will have pride and will be proud of their great transportation international Travel and well as a political and pride for the Asians i am not Asian but i think it will restore pride and power and such like how the Channel tunnel did for europe

i like the Channel Tunnel and its what inspired me to come up with this massive huge Rail project for Asia and if Europe can do it so can Asia the Channel Tunnel was built for the econmics and Political will and also the Transportation nessecity and so can Asia and Japan linked to the rest of Asia by Rail sounds exacting


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Only Irie Saaya-chan can bring East Asia together!










No need for big construction projects!


----------



## thainotts (Jun 26, 2006)

Songoten2554 said:


> hmm so i guess i am not getting winning votes on this man i mean i put up a fantastic project a dream to be peaceful its not only an important transportation link but an ecomoical and political promise of peace that i want to give it to the japanese and asian governments or someone connected to them but man all i get its turned down i even put up with the giant Rail Stations and the Fast Railways lines with frieght and such but no its get turned down
> 
> what i want to see is the shaking hands of for example the prime minister of Japan and the Prime Minister of China, the president of Taiwan, the prime minister of Russia bascially i want to see them and the royal familes of asia be at a cermiony of this great and massive project
> 
> ...


I'll be proposing a plan to eradicate poverty soon. I hope it doesn't get turned down because I've got good intentions. I even put a cure for AIDS in the plan!

No one doubts your intentions, mate. but like its been said time and time again, it isn't anywhere near practical.


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

i know that it will be expansive and that it will take many years i understand that i know it won't be easy but i am saying if i can devise a plan then it could work

but its up to the Asian Governments and their laws and plans if they can put this to work but i am not saying to build it right away i know it will take a long time and many revisions to make it work but i believe it can work it just will take time and to find the companies public and private to work with this

its just like the Channel Tunnel how it got started it was planned in the 1800's but it got serious attention after the world war 2 and then by the 1970's 1980's it was being built and completed in 1994

i am pretty sure it will be like that i am pretty sure it will be built but that it won't be easy i understand that so there is no reasons for saying it won't work it will it just will take time anyone agree to what i am saying?? or not???? be mature about this i am serious


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

also i am trying to support this is that

because Japan has the Shinkansen, Taiwan has the High speed Rail, China has High Speed Rail that is being produced, Russia is going to have High Speed Rail very soon actually they have been constructing i believe

so with all this i think it was possible as the AsiaHSR will run on its own tracks but shared with the high speed railways of the country it has

i got to go but go on i would like more opinins of this massive project i am proposing


----------



## thainotts (Jun 26, 2006)

Songoten2554 said:


> i know that it will be expansive and that it will take many years i understand that i know it won't be easy but i am saying if i can devise a plan then it could work
> 
> but its up to the Asian Governments and their laws and plans if they can put this to work but i am not saying to build it right away i know it will take a long time and many revisions to make it work but i believe it can work it just will take time and to find the companies public and private to work with this
> 
> ...


first of all, the ability to plan it does not give it practicality. there is a difference between practicality and expensiveness, although there are also many overlaps.

if you're proposing something for 100 years in the future, don't claim to be "quite serious" about the project because you won't see it finished nor will you play any part in the design and construction of the project. no doubt many people have already thought about a tunnel between asia and japan, but most have had the good sense to abandon the idea. so you can't say you're idea is novel either. so let's leave it to our grandkids to invent some fantastic tunneling & construction technology. i'm sure they'll have a much better idea. or maybe they might conclusively say, "why bother"

can i suggest a career in science fiction?


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

so people are saying that it won't work i mean how did the channel tunnel work i thought Asia can do the same thing too they have high speed rail and all.

i don't have good planning all of you are right plus i don't make good planning because i am not a civil engineer and i suck at that i failed a test i had to take so thats why

i was hoping i could help out Asia to built a rail tunnel that will symbolies Asia like how the channel tunnel did for europe i mean i wanted to help out Asia to be you know to be more enviromentail friendly and to save the greenhouse gases that is destroying this planet

but now i realised that i can't anymore i don't know what to do anymore please anyone help me out i need help


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

hmm i need artists to design the international Stations and all of them will be unique each reflecting the country its in

Japan: Tokyo international station will incleade paintings and abstracts of japan's history and contribution to a world from japan's prespercpition

and this goes well with the other countries that will have this magnicfient service anyways i will discuss more on this later


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

go google cost benefit analysis.


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

ok but yeah i heard something that this idea is not new who came up with this idea before and what they did with it?


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

i have another idea for this big construction project

its also a way to link it with the rest of the world think about it

well anyways something has come up and well i thought about other international stations in japan there won't be alot just very little

for AsiaHSR there will be an international station almost near the japan portal but it will be still far from the complex this is for travelers that live nearby that don't have to go to tokyo international to hop on board but not alot of trains won't pass by there only a few will

also for tokyo international station not only paintings and abstracts will be there but artifacts found in the constuction will be there on display for the viewing public but will be in a glass enclosed pedastal this was an idea i got from the Athens Metro the way they have is artifacts and paintings on display its to make the station more user friendly in a way and to see histroic artifacts on display like a decoration


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

the workers for this massive project will consist of International workers from all conerers of the world for this construction

this construction for the tunnels project will require TBMs Tunnel Boring machines including the approach to tokyo international station

the tunnels for the Asiatunnels will be prefrabicated with a tunnel type i seen in the discovery channel called Floating tunnels but will have the weight capcity to carry the trains and such


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

i think build towards korea is similar distance as britain n france, bt need 2 make n.korea agree 2 da plan as wel, n north n south korea r consultin about trains go through both countries, so might be feasible, dis wil be different 2 eurostar, consider china wil be da biggest economy, dis wil link the future biggest econmy n second biggest economy japan, n between is also the worlds 9th biggest econmy korea, so dis wil bring alot economic benefit. this will cut the delivery freight time from japan to europe that is currently operatin by ships which is much longer route


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

japanese001 said:


> I let Russia lets Ainu emigrate to Hokkaido and occupies Sakhalin, and a Russian live. Of course Japan does not develop because I do not help you.


what you are talking about? Ainu were the natives of Hokkaido, Japan invaded and colonized the island.


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

so kyushu to south korea, china and russia would be it it can work?

umm so what can the International stations will look like if anybody wants to provide any ideas you people can

but still i need to make Tokyo the International Hub of japan and well hmm can anybody draw it?? the stations and trains and that


----------



## Elsongs (Oct 18, 2006)

What about the AsiaCopter?


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

nope it has to be Rail and Rail is the most efficent way

remember this idea i got inspired by the Channel Tunnel, Eurostar, Euroshuttle, etc but thats the idea i got it from

i think Asia it can happen but something bothers me

why do all of you say that Asia is not in good terms i thought it was like Europe but i was wrong i guess


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Songoten2554 said:


> nope it has to be Rail and Rail is the most efficent way
> 
> remember this idea i got inspired by the Channel Tunnel, Eurostar, Euroshuttle, etc but thats the idea i got it from
> 
> ...



How is Asia in good terms? Korea and China doesn't trust Japan. Japan is wary of China's growing influence and military build up. North Korea hates Japan to the core. Russia also doesn't want to see Japan rearm and thus dosent really have a good relationship with Japan.


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> A manager of this site should prohibit a contribution of a person talking about politics. :bash: I send an email to a manager.
> 
> Japan is not made in an Asian country. It is member of U.S.A. and West Europea.
> By investigation of British BBC, Russian 60% have a good impression toward a Japanese. Therefore it is agreement that Japan and Russia are bound together by rail.
> ...


Well this thread will turn into politics due to its nature. What on earth are you saying? Japan not an Asian country? Plz. You believe everything the BBC says? Americans believed the US intelligence was right about WMD and look what happened? Who is objecting who in connecting with Korea or China? This isnt even a real proposal how can anyone object to anything when its a fantasy.


> Furthermore, a South korean and Chinese　crimes in Japan will increase remarkably, too


So you believe a railroad connecting Korea and China will create higher crime rates in Japan? Lol silly. Just tell me how is that possible? Just because the Chinese are poorer and they will automatically commit to crimes in Japan? I find your comment to be very offensive and ignorant at best, a pure racist.


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

[email protected] everyone knows Japan is great country and make best technology and are now peaceful people who dont make trouble, but your past is past you did bad things to europeans, ameircans and asians which we wont forget 

todays japanese people are nice, but your goverments polices towards China, South Korea and rest of Asia sucks, by the way if you continue this bad behavoiur China will beat you up because they are now superpower, but i hope you dont fight again. 

PS: that poll is based EU and US you never ask Asian opinions so means its not fair and equal its lying, if you ask whole world the answer will definatly be different


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

[email protected] why don't you go back to talking about trains and tunnel like you insisted? didn't you get banned once already for going off topic do you want to get banned again?


----------



## Trainman Dave (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> In Russia, there is a plan to build a 300km/h rapid transit railway between Moscow and St Petersburg. It is said that now, it is running at 250km/h. Only Germany must have participated at the beginning. However, it is said that Japan also participates and is built.


Please cite a source for the assertion that the Japanese are participating in the Moscow and St Petersburg high speed railways.

I monitor all the European technical and business publications and I have never heard a hint of Japanese particiaption in this railway!


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

i already have a mind of the Chinese international Stations

Bejing international, Hong Kong International, Shanghai international

there will be stations as well between it as well

note remeber this idea i got inspired by the Channel tunnel and Eurostar

but i am still wondering about the exact route i wonder where will it go what route? can anybody help me draw out a route? or think of one


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

> It is only chunk and South Korea and North Korea that dislike Japan on the earth.


Not racist eh? Exactly what is chunk?


----------



## Trainman Dave (Mar 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> By an interview with Kyodo News Enterprise when Governor of Nijiegorodo of Russia visited Japan, the original is Japanese. I summarized it.
> http://www.nikkansports.com/general/f-gn-tp0-20070411-183078.html
> 
> Governor Shiyantsuehu of the State of Nijiegorodo of Russia showed the design which builds the rapid transit railway which connects about 400km between Nijininobugorodo to Moscow. And when introduction of Shinkansen technology of Japan was considered, it clarified.
> ...


I assume that Nijininobugorodo is the city usually referred to in English as Niznij Novgorod which is not part of the Moscow to St. Petersburg route. 

Siemens won the first contract for up to 60 ICE-3 (Velaro Russia) trainsets but they are not building the Moscow to St. Petersburg high speed railway. This has been under construction off and on since the mid 1990's with some sections actually in use to bypass bottlenecks on the traditional line. The purchase of 60 ICE-3 trainsets would be sufficient to service the inital requirments for the four proposed HSLs around Moscow (north west to St Pertersburg, north towards Murmansk, east to Niznij Novgorod and south towards Rostock).

The problem in Russia is finance for all these routes. I suspect the state Governor is trying to pursuade Kawasaki and the Japanese banks to help fund the eastern route so that it will be constructed fairly soon. Holding out the carrot of buying more trains from Kawasaki and fewer from Siemens could be a powerful argument for Japanese finance.

This game is being played all over the world with railway finances. Already China is financing several national railroads in Africa and South America. Whose high speed trains do you expect these railroads are going to buy?


----------



## Tri-ring (Apr 29, 2007)

Trainman Dave said:


> The problem in Russia is finance for all these routes. I suspect the state Governor is trying to pursuade Kawasaki and the Japanese banks to help fund the eastern route so that it will be constructed fairly soon. Holding out the carrot of buying more trains from Kawasaki and fewer from Siemens could be a powerful argument for Japanese finance.
> 
> This game is being played all over the world with railway finances. Already China is financing several national railroads in Africa and South America. Whose high speed trains do you expect these railroads are going to buy?


I doubt Japan will take the bait after the natural gas pipeline Sakhalin1 and 2 fiasco where the Russian govenment blackmailed the Japan-RDS consortium to swindle most of the ownership after 85% of the construction is finished.
That was a very high priced lesson for Japan and I don't think the Japanese trade houses will fall for it again.


----------



## Trainman Dave (Mar 30, 2007)

Tri-ring said:


> I doubt Japan will take the bait after the natural gas pipeline Sakhalin1 and 2 fiasco where the Russian govenment blackmailed the Japan-RDS consortium to swindle most of the ownership after 85% of the construction is finished.
> That was a very high priced lesson for Japan and I don't think the Japanese trade houses will fall for it again.


Interesting.
Maybe the Governor was just posturing for attention in Russia


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

hello anybody else would like an opinion about this


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

i been cooking up an idea of the AsiaHSR railway Yard and Depot there will be a washing area as well for the trains

i think the AsiaHSR Depot can be located outside of the city of tokyo but within greater tokyo in a way

this can be Asia's Awnser to Europe's Channel Tunnel and Channel Tunnel Rail Link and Eurostar

i mean Asia has a magincfent Railway systems including Japan and its time to make a great profit and not only that a great alternative to congested Airports and Ferrys and a faster and more relaxing way to get from one country to another


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

but why doesn't japan wants to be linked to Mainland Asia i mean its a part of Asia its deserve to be linked


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

^^
History my friend.

It all dates back to the Sakoku that was in force between 1641 and 1853. No foreigners or Japanese could enter or the leave the country in that period. Only limited trade was permitted with The Chinese, The Koreans and the Dutch and only in designated ports. This was done to limit the colonial and religious influence of Spain and Portugal, that was perceived as posing thread.

Although it's been more then 150 years ago, it's still part of Japanese identity.


----------



## Huhu (Jun 5, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Sakoku is not a bad thing. Because, original wonderful culture was formed.
> Japan is the island country, therefore the peaceful time continued for several thousands of years. In Sweden, the peace for 200 years has continued since Napoleonic Wars, it became the richest country in the world.


Sweden did not limit its trade or isolate itself from foreign culture. The comparison is not valid.


----------



## ningxiard (May 28, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Chunk and south Korean have strong hatred for Japan.
> It objects that such people enter Japan!
> 
> Japan should protect tradition of a splendid island nation.


Do you know the word of shame?! I can't believe you are not BANNED yet considering all the spamming you did in other threads and the racist ranting we saw in almost every post related to China and Korea that you made. hno:


----------



## SimFox (Jun 30, 2006)

ningxiard:
Nope this idiot shouldn’t be banned! Let him talk! There is one very good saying in Russian, and Finnish ”ones mouth is one's worst enemy”. Let him talk, let him show his true colors and this side of "splendid island nation" to the entire world to see! 
What we need is more such Japanese participants so that NOBODY would doubt the WWII atrocities this “splendid nation” had committed and the fact that it hasn't changed deep done! that beneath thin veneer of "civilization" beats heart of stone age barbarian
If anybody than sensible Japanese members should demand him being banned as the only result of his rhetoric is a shame on all Japanese.


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

so nobody wants to help me design the stations, the train cars, depot, Railway line, Map etc that 

and nobody here seems to talk about the stations style and design the train cars and all that please people i need help with this


----------



## SimFox (Jun 30, 2006)

Do you mean help you? Or do it for you?
If first then you should really shouw what you have done on your own, if second I could be pretty sure (no disrespect, man, just realism) that the answer will be NO...


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

bump and i am bringing back this thread i want to make it clear that i know this will be a huge engineering project but i want people to understand what i want to do with this


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

well i still need to examine a route because the Sanyo shinkansen is a good route it can go on but problem is the traffic anyways it still needs to be examined even more


----------



## oddstyle (Apr 11, 2006)

Momo1435 said:


> Only Irie Saaya-chan can bring East Asia together!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no doubt.........


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

LOL this is all pie in the sky stuff and clearly you're romancing the idea. You might as well build a bridge between Japan and Australia, it's just as realistic.

There is no detail, no real thought and most of what you talk about is fluffy nice Nozomi 500 cars running bewteen Asian continent because you think it will make Japan and Asia look stronger. Your drawings are nothing on substance, rather a realistic proposal would be looking at maps, oceanographic research, possible connection points and the biggest issue ... economic viability.

I am sure Japan, Korea, China and Russia have all considered ideas regarding rail connections, obviously they have all deemed it unworkable. I am also sure they had professionals and engineers with knowledge in the required fields debate and analyse necessary data. A few preschooler hand drawings, some lofty ideas of a rail super system and 'cavernous' stations are hardly going to start a revolution. Making Japan a rail hub is crazy too, beacuse it's at the end point of any system, making a connection to Canada and Alaska is as realstic as a train line to the International Space Station.

Japan doesn't need to be 'part of asia' it already is, they have arguably the most advanced technology and currently they have the most advanced rail network of any country in the world. They still rely heavily on 747s to transport through their local cities so why on earth would you think a train connection to the mainland would work? You are dreaming.


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

what do you mean i mean this will be a super massive Rail construction project

yes because like i said this big idea i got inspired by the Eurostar and the Channel tunnel and i hope it will work the same with the asia like the channel tunnel worked with Europe i analyzed the channel tunnel and eurostar, euroshuttle i been inspired this idea by not only the Channel Tunnel and eurostar

but by the Channel Tunnel Rail Link or High Speed 1 its also an inspiration by this humangous engineering project

then i came up with this idea i been thinking about this project since the 11th grade in high school

plus it will set a great example to make the world linked by road and rail like global superhighway and SuperRailway trunk line

i mean the rail vechiles will be a fusion of JR shinkansen 500 Series and Eurostar Class 373 rail vechiles

the inteior will also have LED displays and pressuresed cabins when going thru the long Asiatunnels

and i would like to call these new rail vechiles class 550 series a fusion of both worlds

Eurostar and Shinkansen the chemsity works right there

many people have probably dreamed of this project Japan should be connected it will bring alot of commerance and passengers in a very efficent way and environmental friendly way


----------



## Trainman Dave (Mar 30, 2007)

Songoten2554
I am still waiting for you to identify the proposed location of the tunnel. So far you have never stated specifically where the tunnel will be entered and exited. Once we know how the long the tunnel will be, then we can discuss the system design issues.


----------



## TRZ (Sep 18, 2004)

Songoten2554 said:


> remember the Tokyo International Station will be underground deep underground about 4 stories because the density that is around the Tokyo Station


:hilarious Wow man, that's deep (pun intended).

I mean, 4 stories underground?!:applause: Marvellous.

It will be revolutionary!:banana2: 

Do you have any idea what exists below Tokyo Station area in existing railway services? The Yokusuka/Sobu tracks of Tokyo Station, are deeper than the Keiyou Line, and the Keiyou Line is about 4 stories already. Let's look at the complete list of underground traffic in the area, and also remember that these lines cross over each other, each consecutive perpendicular crossing becoming deeper than its predecessor. Other stations are located extremely close to Tokyo Station but go by a different name (they are a couple hundred metres away, maybe 300m or so, very close), these station names are in brackets.

You have to go underneat:
The JR Yokusuka/Sobu Line
The JR Keiyou Line
The Metro Marunouchi Line
The Metro Hanzoumon Line (Ootemachi Sta.)
The Metro Touzai Line (Ootemachi Sta.)
The Metro Chiyoda Line (Ootemachi)
The Toei Mita Line (Ootemachi)
The Metro Ginza Line (Kyoubashi)
The Toei Asakusa Line (Takarachou)
The Metro Yuurakuchou Line (Yuurakuchou)

This does not include existing underground services such as sewers, I'm not sure exactly where those would be in relation to the mess of subways that run through the Chuo-Chiyada ward border area that Tokyo Station happens to sit on. The area is also right beside the Imperial Palace which you cannot go under (all subways have been force to go around this massive property, considered to be potentially the world's most expensive piece of real estate, and all future underground rail would have to do the same). 

Your station would probably have to be at least 10 storeys deep... more if you want to do that cavern stuff.

We're entering an age where subways are no longer viable in some cities because the costs of land and tunneling have gotten so high.

This so-called project is nothing short of utter absurdity.

The only way anything of this scale could possibly be considered, which is not yet technologically possible (but they're working on it somewhere, possibly at Japan's RTRI) would be 
1) Probably a vaccuum maglev technology
2) Reache speeds faster than aircraft
3) Above ground as much as possible
4) Avoid bodies of water as much as possible
5) Avoid being like an airline instead of a trainline as much as possible
6) Fully segregated and not share track with other separately operated networks
7) Non-disruptive to the societies serviced
8) Be economically viable and marketable (and responsible)
9) Be politically palettable
10) Be adaptable and versatile, offering various services in various markets and locations while being capable of keeping up with changes in the world and technology (as appropriate).

You don't meet any of these.

Anybody that laughs at you is right to do so.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

Besides, it's terribly difficult to have underground stations right below Tokyo Station. The current Tokyo Station (overground) is more or less floating above groundwater, and the water height has risen over years.
We could still make new underground "Tokyo Station" near the overground station, just like Yokosuka/Sobu, Keiyo, or Marunouchi lines did, but even the space for that is fairly limited. Making a huge new station, like something with 10 platforms, now that's completely impossible.

To Songoten2554

I know, and wholeheartedly agree, that 500 series Shinkansen looks handsome. But it has terribly few to do with the tunnel, not to mention the fact JR Central already got rid of 500s from Tokaido, thinking its design is outdated.
As Trainman Dave suggests, you can perhaps begin from telling us where exactly your planned tunnels will connect. By the word "where", I don't mean super-vague statements like "between Japan and Korea".

Even if you can show us a detailed plan, the viability of any routes are terribly low on the current situation. Still, when you don't show any technical details (of the tunnel, not trains nor stations), the viability is not "low", but zero.

(Correction: JR Central did not replace 500s yet. It is estimated they will within 2009.)


----------



## TRZ (Sep 18, 2004)

^^ I am sad to hear the 500s are to be phased off the Tokaido. Will they remain on the San'you? The 500s are, after all, JR West's model, not JR Tokai's/Central's.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

TRZ said:


> Will they remain on the San'you?


Most likely, it will.
What we know for sure is that JR Central and JR West are going to use N700 series for all the Tokaido-Sanyo direct Nozomi service within 2009. As of now, all the 500 series trains are used for the same service, so they will be used for something else. Since 500s belong to JR West, it's almost certain that 500s will not be used in JR-Central-owned Tokaido at the time, but will still remain in Sanyo.
Some speculate they will disappear from Tokaido as early as this year, but as of now, that still remains to be a rumour.


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

hmm your right how about the Tokyo International station near the regular Tokyo station but linked to Tokyo station

hmm but still its something i need to rethink of all this i will come up with something so umm just stay tuned ok


----------



## TRZ (Sep 18, 2004)

FML said:


> Most likely, it will.
> What we know for sure is that JR Central and JR West are going to use N700 series for all the Tokaido-Sanyo direct Nozomi service within 2009. As of now, all the 500 series trains are used for the same service, so they will be used for something else. Since 500s belong to JR West, it's almost certain that 500s will not be used in JR-Central-owned Tokaido at the time, but will still remain in Sanyo.
> Some speculate they will disappear from Tokaido as early as this year, but as of now, that still remains to be a rumour.


The 500s at Tokyo Station is kinda like a Toubu Express model in Nagatsuta... or a Keikyuu model at Narita.

Still... as far as aesthetics go... the N700 isn't near as sexy as the 500 :master:


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

ok for the Tokyo international station then would be half the platforms i purposed and it will be 5 platforms instead of 10 to make it fit along the tokiado railway but it will be underground the caravern design will be lesser then what i called for but it will be more of a medium sized design similar to NYC Penn Station but more beautiful and impressive but will connect it to the Tokyo Station complex by passenger tunnels with escaltors

there will be two thru tracks for frieght and maintance thru the station to relieve Tokyo station also as a layout tracks for AsiaHSR trains there as well but the Tokyo International station will be served only by the AsiaHSR Trains

ok now for the tunnel portals i know all of you have been waiting for this since i am not an expert in this but i would say this

the two japan portals well the first japan portal will be located at the far northwest corner at Kyunshu i think thats where it will be located at, i think it will be better right there since it will connect to South Korea and for taiwan and china the second japan portal will be located southwest of Kyunshu but problem is that hmm but i think well still got to think of this


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

also it will connect Vladivostok russia to connect it to the trans surbien railway and the North american international train that connect Canada, the states and mexico


----------



## Trainman Dave (Mar 30, 2007)

Songoten2554 said:


> the two japan portals well the first japan portal will be located at the far northwest corner at Kyunshu i think thats where it will be located at, i think it will be better right there since it will connect to South Korea and for taiwan and china the second japan portal will be located southwest of Kyunshu but problem is that hmm but i think well still got to think of this


I appologise for my ignorance but I cannot find "Kyunshu" on any modern maps. You are trying to communicate on an english language thread so it would help us all if you could use the recognised english language versions of the Japanese locations. I recommend:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prefectures_of_Japan

If you were to use the towns listed here, we could all understand what you are trying to say.

Have you actually looked closely at a map of Japan, Korea and China. When you do, measure the lenghts of tunnels required.

My estimates are:
Nagasaki to Taiwan about 1000 km
Fukuoka to Korea about 250+ km
Hokkaido to Shalklin Island about 75+ km and another 300+ km of surface railway to connect to the Mainland.

These will require under water tunneling technology which far exceede anything in use to day


----------



## Trainman Dave (Mar 30, 2007)

Songoten2554 said:


> also it will connect Vladivostok russia to connect it to the trans surbien railway and the North american international train that connect Canada, the states and mexico


It is more likely to connect to the trans siberian express on the Amur river 300 to 400 km north of Vladivostok

There is more hope of a Japan to Russia connection than any Siberia to Alaska connection which is so far fetched that we will have a world government long before that plan is funded.


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

another idea why i got this proposal for this project is because i seen that

Taiwan has high speed rail and that it runs like the shinkansen so it can connect to taiwan now for that reason

China has high speed rail now on standard guage and well it has some tracks that have the Shinkansen and ICE style tracks and trains

South Korea has the KTX which is like a TGV and well it runs on standard guage i think but it has high speed rail

Russia in the future it will be connected with a high speed rail service to the americas and possibly more high speed rail service on the trans siburben railway and regular rail service on the Trans siburan railway

so all these countries have high speed rail and have good rail service thru out and it would be a great idea to connect them all


----------



## TRZ (Sep 18, 2004)

Songoten2554 said:


> so all these countries have high speed rail and have good rail service thru out and it would be a great idea to connect them all


It's spelled Siberian, I beleive.

Anyway, no, it would not be a great idea because it would not be an attractive mode for international distances unless it can go faster than 500km/h. TGV can do it, technically, but existing lines do not have such high design speeds on any line today. For example, the Tokaido Shinkansen, although the rolling stock can attain speeds above 300km/h, the actual route alignment and curves etc., are not capable of accomodating speeds exceeding that (or at least not confortably). Also, you have to take noise into consideration. JR East recently bumped down speed upgrades on the Tohoku Shinkasen with the Fast Tech series that have yet to debut in revenue service, from 360 to 320km/h due to the very issue of noise, among other environmental impacts. There are problems associated with trains reach speeds comparable to those of smaller commercial aircraft, speeds that you would need to make this competitive. Tunnels make such speeds additionally complicated, as you will probably encounter "tunnel boom", among other issues.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

Songoten2554 said:


> the two japan portals well the first japan portal will be located at the far northwest corner at Kyunshu i think thats where it will be located at, i think it will be better right there since it will connect to South Korea and for taiwan and china the second japan portal will be located southwest of Kyunshu but problem is that hmm but i think well still got to think of this


Your plan is still surprisingly vague, but let's see how it will be like anyway.
First, these are the current longest underwater tunnels we have in reality:

Seikan Tunnel, 53.85 km (23.3 km underwater)









Channel Tunnel, 50,45 km (37.9 km underwater)









And these are your propositions.









*...Do you really think it's feasible?*




Songoten2554 said:


> also it will connect Vladivostok russia


I believe I've misunderstood, but you don't mean something like this, do you?


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks for putting it up i want a visual to this great huge project anyways it does seem long but there are other ways it can be built

its possible it can be built but not really in tunnels and i am not saying only bridges but i have a plan about this


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

i am currently working on the logo for the AsiaHSR (the international High Speed Rail for japan to connect to Asia)


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

and behold the new logo for the AsiaHSR trains that will have in it and yes what do all of you think??










the slogan says "japan's connection to asia and the world is here"

i been thinking of the route from japan to China and Taiwan and russia

maybe if it would be easier to make islands in between like say for a couple hundred miles and well it will go out to the island and back into a tunnel and will keep repeating that until it gets there or there is another way

i remember about a tunnel from New York City to england and the its a floating tunnel maybe it can be implanted the floating tunnel idea can be implanted

ok new plan it will be impossible to do an immerserd tunnel but a floating tunnel is a possiblity and it can work

since it will be deep in the ocean but it will not be in the bottom of the ocean since it it impossible but a floating tunnel can and will work


----------



## cold (Nov 14, 2005)

The only way for it to work is Japan connect to Korea than china would build a tunnel to connect with south Korea. South Korea and China is not that far alway.


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

thank you cold for giving me a great idea thank you

yeah this could work including the floating tunnel i think the floating tunnel idea can work i seen it in the discovery channel about this and well it can work

remember what i said that well it could work

so does anybody here like my logo for the AsiaHSR?


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

i have another idea i can add to this

well one of the reasons why i want it a high speed rail like the shinkansen instead of Maglev is because currently maglev cannot run on the same tracks as other railways can and its more expansive to built a seperate network while the shinkansen is there and its being used so there is an advantage of high speed railway running on conventional rail

meaning that the AsiaHSR will run on the railways of other high speed railways but will run on some of its own right of way

about the Tokyo International Station the reason i placed the international station in tokyo is because Tokyo is the nation captial of japan and its the heart of japan so its alot like the Eurostar

the Eurostar connects to three Capital Cities of each country England: London, France: Paris, Belgium: Brussels

so the same way that AsiaHSR will do it will connect it to Japan: Tokyo, China: Bejing, shanghai, Hong Kong, Taiwan: Taipei, South Korea: Soeul, (for russia it will not connect it to Moscow since its too far so it will have a station at Vladivostok instead)

it will run on overhead wires like the shinkansen and like i said before it will be run like the shinkansen mixed with the Eurostar, also it means that it will run on standard guage like the shinkansen and every other high speed rail in taiwan, china, south korea, and russia, including japan


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

the tickets will be at the price of a shinkansen ticket but since it will travel countries each country it will be paid on the currency of the country

for japan it will be in Yen i don't know the rest of the countries currencies yet

the Tunnels leading to Tokyo International Station will be four tracks underground across so it will be easier to divert a train if its damaged or broken down since in NYC with penn station they had problems recent with trains breaking down on a bottleneck to avoid this it will be Four portals for the four tracks and to make it easier

to make it easier as well the approach will begin far from tokyo two tracks will divearte from the shinkansen line and two tracks will different from the regular JR and Private railway lines they both will head to portals into the tunnels and there the tracks will become with both guages since that it will make it easier on Freight and AsiaHSR and maintance railway cars 

this approach to Tokyo International it will grow from four tracks to 5 platforms and 12 tracks because two tracks will be thru tracks in the middle of the station for Freight Trains, Non renvune AsiaHSR Trains and also maintanice trains

Tokyo International Station will be a thru Station not a terminus it will be a terminus for the AsiaHSR service but there won't be a terminal like station because the tracks will keep going past the station and head to the yards and the Frieght will use it as a speedy alterntive route compared to the congested tokyo station will be changed to Tokyo Regional Station 

as this will be a great alternative as well to Freight Trains in favor as it will be used to bypass Tokyo Station since its getting overcroweded but the right of way will only allow AsiaHSR trains, JR Frieght Trains and Maintiance trains no JR passengers will use the Tokyo International right of way

like i said before the Tokyo International will have up to date information a digital for the info about the trains and such there will be advertasiment and shops in the station and it will play music like classical music thru out Tokyo International as well as Tokyo Regional there will be a PTA system and it will have retails and lots of it there will be elevators and escaloters so people can head down to the platform unless they have a ticket and passport and such

it will have overhead wires as the electrical power for the trains in the station and outside the station the station would be powered by solar enegry as it will be one of the few stations in japan powered by solar energy as it will lessen the cost of power in the station for both tokyo regional and Tokyo international


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Why would you allow freight trains to go through Tokyo International. You could better use the capacity in those tunnels for the passenger trains and I don't know if you thought about hazardous goods? Just divert those lines around the Tokyo centers to the industrial areas and the harbor, it's probably cheaper and safer. 

And for "I don't know the rest of the countries currencies yet", come on, have you ever heard of Wikipedia? And it's only logical that you will pay with your local currency. In air travel you also don't pay with Dollars in Germany if you want to fly to America, so it's irrelevant. 

And for Logo's hire professionals and better come up with a catchier name, Asia HSR (Asia HaSuLu in Japanese) doesn't sound that great. Better come up with a name that's more Chinese/Korean/Japanese, something with more swung.


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

what do you mean you don't like the logo

the logo is a very stylished Arrow that has alot of spikes which sounds cool and it means a very fast way of traveling its a cool looking arrow i designed ok i was in graphic design ok i think its a cool design whats wrong with the cool looking arrow??? its how i draw some of my logos

AsiaHSR is what i choose because it sounds easier to the public eye like Eurostar it catches with the people and people around the world can understand what it means

the problem with me saying in (chinese, korean, or japanese) is that it would be confusing to me and people who intead to use it

remember not only asians will use it but foreigners like me will use it and i am a Colombian american so the Asian Languages are launguages i don't understand and i can't make it easier to me

in China they have the China Railway High-Speed and its called CRH which makes it easier to the public and well the chinese as well

i think AsiaHSR makes sense since its Asia since it will be international and will go and connect Japan with Asia and it will be a high Speed Railway like the shinkansen hence the name AsiaHSR

AsiaHSR means "Asia High-Speed Railway"


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

i want to say something what do you mean Professionals for the logo the logo looks awsome it kicks ass its a stylized arrow head cool huh


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

With professionals I mean real graphic designers. When it comes to reality just spend half a million on a logo, it's the normal way things like this are done. This logo is to bulky, it needs to be more streamlined just like the vehicles. 

AsiaHSR is a good name for the company that operates the trains, but I think it should have a better "brand name". Not something that is logical but something that's sounds better and more pleasing to the ear, just like the premium Shinkansen services are named "Nozomi". But for names there are advertising agencies that would love to come up with a name and to turn it into a real brand. Don't expect it to be cheap, but since this project is already going to be mind blowingly expensive a million dollar won't hurt the budget. 

Btw, how are you going to sell this project to the public when just 3 years before it opens a new environmentally friendly airplane propulsion will be introduced?


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

what do you mean 3 years its not finalized yet i mean its not a finished project yet its a proposal but will be a project soon

oh its not the final look of the logo its just the begining of the design phase

i am trying to come up a very good design for the logo and about this project but its not easy

by the way i know this project will be expansive but it will be a dream come true for the japanese and the asian countries


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

the japan portal is not going to be in Kynushu instead it will be in honshu the largest island of japan

as it heads for the Asiatunnel japan it will sepearte from the Sanyo Shinkansen and it will head in its own right of way and there will be an international station after the junction but there will be tracks that will pass thru the station without stopping for the higher express service of AsiaHSR it will be one of the important Park and Ride Stations in Japan

before it heads to the big yard before the tunnel to South Korea and another tunnel to China

for the Taiwan and Hong Kong services it will be starting from beijing or shanghai or Soeul or tokyo but depends its something i got to think about


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

i think a yard for the AsiaHSR would be in the same yard that a shinkansen yards are because it would make sense and also it will involve more space for the construction of the depot and shelter for the AsiaHSR trains as well as the shinkansen


----------



## TRZ (Sep 18, 2004)

You do realize that freight trains already use an underground Tokaido Freight Line near the Tokyo Station area, right? (Seriously, it exists). It comes to the surface around Tsurumi, between Kawasaki and Yokohama.


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

the frieght lines all ready do have a freight railway line oh so ok that frees it up i guess of frieght hmm makes it easier i guess it can be just standard guage which now makes it easier for the AsiaHSR and the maintance trains for the service


----------



## TRZ (Sep 18, 2004)

^^ do some research before floating outrageous ideas.


----------



## Glodenox (Mar 26, 2007)

Just a *tiny* detail that made the Channel Tunnel possible and will most likely make these proposals impossible: there was a chalk layer in which the tunnel was drilled 

I highly doubt there's such a layer of ground that allows the drilling of a tunnel :s Any other material makes it a lot more expensive to drill an underwater tunnel.

What would seem to be a possibility would be Vactrains. But the question remains: is it economically feasible?

- Greetz Glodenox


----------

